# Error message comes up when I am trying to add a new contact to outlook



## vaishnavi (Dec 1, 2011)

An error message comes up while I am trying to add a new contact to Microsoft Outlook 2010. Can you please tell me how to resolve this issue?

*Error Message*: * "An Outlook Address Book entry cannot be used as an e-mail address in a contact"*


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't use the Address Book at any point when adding a new contact. 
To add a new contact, open your 'Contacts' folder:
In the menu-bar, click _Go >> Contacts_ or click _Contacts_ in bottom left pane. 

Now click _File >> New >> Contact_
Enter all info for that contact manually.


----------



## vaishnavi (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks pip22 , just for curiosity , why not? 




pip22 said:


> Don't use the Address Book at any point when adding a new contact.
> To add a new contact, open your 'Contacts' folder:
> In the menu-bar, click _Go >> Contacts_ or click _Contacts_ in bottom left pane.
> 
> ...


----------

